# Cambi ruolo al Fantacalcio, Suso diventa attaccante



## Willy Wonka (31 Luglio 2017)

La Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 31 Luglio 2017, riporta in anticipo le principali variazioni di ruolo per il Fantacalcio. Tra questi anche il rossonero Suso che da centrocampista passa ad attaccante.
Stesso percorso per Mertens, Papu Gomez, Politano, Di Francesco e Verdi.
Percorso inverso invece per Ilicic, Chiesa, Luis Alberto e Djuricic, che da attaccanti passano a centrocampisti.
Medel, Sala e Asamoah saranno invece quotati come difensori. 

Mercoledì 2 Agosto uscirà la lista completa.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2017)

faccio il Mantra. Fot.te sega


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 31 Luglio 2017, riporta in anticipo le principali variazioni di ruolo per il Fantacalcio. Tra questi anche il rossonero Suso che da centrocampista passa ad attaccante.
> Stesso percorso per Mertens, Papu Gomez, Politano, Di Francesco e Verdi.
> Percorso inverso invece per Ilicic, Chiesa, Luis Alberto e Djuricic, che da attaccanti passano a centrocampisti.
> Medel, Sala e Asamoah saranno invece quotati come difensori.
> ...



Mertens considerato centrocampista è stata una roba assurda.


----------



## Therealsalva (31 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 31 Luglio 2017, riporta in anticipo le principali variazioni di ruolo per il Fantacalcio. Tra questi anche il rossonero Suso che da centrocampista passa ad attaccante.
> Stesso percorso per Mertens, Papu Gomez, Politano, Di Francesco e Verdi.
> Percorso inverso invece per Ilicic, Chiesa, Luis Alberto e Djuricic, che da attaccanti passano a centrocampisti.
> Medel, Sala e Asamoah saranno invece quotati come difensori.
> ...



INFAMI! #GiùlemanidaPolitano!


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, 31 Luglio 2017, riporta in anticipo le principali variazioni di ruolo per il Fantacalcio. Tra questi anche il rossonero Suso che da centrocampista passa ad attaccante.
> Stesso percorso per Mertens, Papu Gomez, Politano, Di Francesco e Verdi.
> Percorso inverso invece per Ilicic, Chiesa, Luis Alberto e Djuricic, che da attaccanti passano a centrocampisti.
> Medel, Sala e Asamoah saranno invece quotati come difensori.
> ...



Chiesa cc


----------

